# Tactical Pens Version 2



## Chuck Key (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had several orders for tactical pens during the holidays and while making the orders up decided to try a few revisions.  On Version 2 the facets just above the nib have been shortened considerably.  This allows a better grip on the checkered section when using the pen and seems to give the pen a better feel.

Anyway here is Version 2:

<center>





</center>

Chuckie


----------



## stevers (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice. My Son is in the Army and would love those. Myself, I like the way you eliminate the center band yet cut a line to define the center of the pen. I also like the grip area, love the beading and knurels.
I like it a lot.


----------



## txbob (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work John! 

What's the black material? Delrin? If so, how do you glue in the brass tubes?

If you don't mind I'll try to copy your design. I have some black Delrin rod already, but I'm concerned about gluing in the tubes.

txbob


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice job!  I like the look.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 6, 2007)

Those are pretty cool.  How do you make them?


----------



## DaveO (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome. I've just been requeted to make a pen for a Marine, and something like that would be perfect. I would love more insight in to the materials, kit style, finish, etc.
Thanks,
Dave[]


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 6, 2007)

<b>Bob asked:  What's the black material? Delrin? If so, how do you glue in the brass tubes?</b>

Yes it is Delrin.  The tubs are not glued in but pressed using an arbor press.  I used and H drill bit and slipped a 1/4" bolt in the tube and pressed on the bolt trying to avoid crushing the tube.  I would challenge any human to move it without tools.  

It is not clear in the picture but the clip in in a trough cut into the upper barrel.  I think it is a rather nice feature that adds to the look of the pen.  Be sure to show us pictures of your version.

<b>Penmonkey asked:  Those are pretty cool. How do you make them?</b>

I would be happy to answer a more specific question but generally I used the instruction sheet that came with the kits where possible.

Chuckie


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 7, 2007)

Dave

The kit is a Designer/Euro with Gun Metal finish from Woodturningz.

Buffing with white diamond compound was used to finish the Delrin.

Thanks for asking,
Chuckie


----------



## johncrane (Jan 7, 2007)

Unique pens John!l realy like the design.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thad is a heavy duty looking pen, nice!


----------



## Radman (Jan 7, 2007)

Stealthy![]


----------



## Papabear (Jan 7, 2007)

how do you make the knurling on the finals?


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Papabear_
> <br />how do you make the knurling on the finals?



First, identify where the knurl is to appear then cut the grooves around the blank.  I set the depth of cut by touching the router bit to the work then advancing the feed by one complete turn and cut the first groove.  I then used a system where the groove was cut then the cross slide was backed off 3 turns and the bit was advanced 3 turns toward the head stock.  Then feed three turns to depth for the second groove, cut the groove, back out three turns and advance the cross slide three more turns toward the head stock repeating this process as many times as needed to get the desired number of grooves around the blank.  Grooves were then cut on the length of the blank.  I set two stops on the lathe bed for the first and last groove around the blank the cut the long grooves using an index plate to get uniform spacing around the blank.

Chuckie


----------



## gerryr (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice Chuckie.


----------



## micah (Jan 7, 2007)

> First, identify where the knurl is to appear then cut the grooves around the blank.  I set the depth of cut by touching the router bit to the work then advancing the feed by one complete turn and cut the first groove.  I then used a system where the groove was cut then the cross slide was backed off 3 turns and the bit was advanced 3 turns toward the head stock.  Then feed three turns to depth for the second groove, cut the groove, back out three turns and advance the cross slide three more turns toward the head stock repeating this process as many times as needed to get the desired number of grooves around the blank.  Grooves were then cut on the length of the blank.  I set two stops on the lathe bed for the first and last groove around the blank the cut the long grooves using an index plate to get uniform spacing around the blank.
> 
> Chuckie



Those are just TOO awesome. I just wish I knew which language you were speaking so that I could try that.....[]
Maybe after a little more experience....[^]


----------



## csb333 (Jan 9, 2007)

Those are so great looking! I'm sure you sell many!- Chris


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by micah_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure its Latin, maybe Greek, or Russian. It has to be one of those[]


----------



## Tanner (Jan 12, 2007)

I love the pens.  It looks like the knurling was done with one of those spiral tools?  How were the lengthwise grooves cut?  You must have some sort of router jig for the lathe to make nice straight lengthwise cuts like that.  Being a vet, I can appreciate a pen that can withstand punishment and weather.


----------



## seht (Jan 12, 2007)

There was a post by Ed showing his new spiral pens.  When you look at the videos from the tool manufacturer they show one example where they cut spirals one direction, then do it again from the opposite end and it creates a cross hatched type of pattern.  I don't know if it would look nearly as nice as these do, but it might be worth looking at as an option.  I only mention this because I have 0 router experience and 0 routing equipment, so not only is it greek, I have reached an equipment blockade.

btw those pens are awesome looking.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 12, 2007)

What do you charge for one of those?  They are great looking!


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 12, 2007)

Tanner

Here is a link to a photo of one of the set ups I use.  Understand your being a vet comment. I spent 1968 with the Manchus and it has been in my blood since then.

Seht

Have not tried the diamond shapped knurling.  Seems it would be a little more complicated to make the diamond style.

Arjudy

The price is $49.95 on these.  Use the link or do a google search on tactical pen and move down four or five hits.

Chuckie


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 12, 2007)

Chuckie,
Nice pens. Great work on your part. I like the design, the look, and just the entire pen. Way cool.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Tanner (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't have your extraordinary skills or the equipment to make something like this, so I just purchased one.  Can't wait to get my hands on it.  By the way, you have some neat items on your web site.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />I just purchased one.  Can't wait to get my hands on it.



Thank you Tim.  The pen is on the way!

Chuckie


----------



## Tanner (Jan 16, 2007)

I got my Tactical Pen today.  It is Sweeeeeeet.  Wow, fast service.  Thanks Chuck!!!  What is the jumbo blank made out of that you sent with the pen?


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad you pen arrived promptly and that you seem to like it.  The blank is Trex decking material.  Make a fish  out of it. []

Chuckie


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, these are way over my head.
Rob


----------

